# [SOLVED] Your Dream Machine



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey 

I just thought of this idea , if you just won a competition to build a free computer to keep for yourself no matter the cost , what would you get ?

My Dream Machine is :
Intel I7 980X Extreme Edition 6 Core CPU 
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 Motherboard
Toshiba 512gb SSD
Western Digital 2 TB Black HDD
IKONIK VULCAN 1200 watt PSU
Sony Bravia X Series HDTV as Monitor
Logitech G19 Keyboard
Logitech G9X Mouse
HD 5990 4 GB GPU
Cooler Master HAF 932
6 GB Corsair Dominator GT RAM
Window 7 Ultimate 64 Bit


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*

The $1000 Intel build in our suggested build section (substitute the Sony optical drive with an LG and drop the CPU cooler: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*

Only the $1000 build ? Why not go for the $2000 ?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*

Gigabyte GA-MA790FXTA
AMD Phenom II 965BE
8GB PC10600
Radeon HD 5870
OZC Gold Series 850W
XCLIO WindTunnel case
4TB HDD storage
Keep my G15 keyboard
Keep my MX518 mouse
Keep my 22" LCD
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*



Nyt Ryda said:


> Only the $1000 build ? Why not go for the $2000 ?


Because the $1000 build is more than sufficient. For a gamer, you might up the GPU and PSU as required.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*

a gamers machine has a realiastic life span of 3 yrs; if you dont overspend, it wont hurt to build a new system in 3 yrs

but; if you spend $2000.00 now, it wont be so paletable to build a new system in 3 years


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*

I said at the top if you won a competition to build a pc for free what would you get . The free pc will not cost you anything . What would you get ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*

i would want the one you posted; then without even opening the box it would be on ebay


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*

throw in one of these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227473

and one of those

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131390


two of these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...4102872&cm_re=ati_5870-_-14-102-872-_-Product


an unrestricted weekend in Vegas using someone else's credit card would allow me to have more fun ........


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*

So would sell the free pc  ???? Would you not keep it for the ultimate gaming experience ???


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*

hell no I would not keep it ! because it would BARELY game any faster than the $1200.00 build


as with EVERYTHING in life; there is a point of diminishing return


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*



Nyt Ryda said:


> I said at the top if you won a competition to build a pc for free what would you get . The free pc will not cost you anything . What would you get ?


Same answer as before. As Team Mate linderman pointed out, there is a point of diminishing return.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*

Not only that but if you could build a "budgetless" system, I would just build a billion dollar government super computer , yea then sell it because what would I do with it?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*

I agree with the guys comments. I'd sell it,

1200 is more than sufficient for a great gaming system.So i would sell the free 2k one and by a 1200 one and kepp 800 for myself


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*

It's because years from now 2k will still be 2k. But a 2k system will be a 200$ walmart pc.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*



emosun said:


> It's because years from now 2k will still be 2k. But a 2k system will be a 200$ walmart pc.






*aint that the truth !* ray: two years from now the computer world will be "selling" us that your spec above is required for "word processing" :laugh:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*

In 1985, a friend of mine bought a "state of the art" i386 based PC for around $4500. In 1989 when the 486's started showing up, he tried (and failed) to sell it for $1000. I ended up trading my 1980 Chevette to him for the computer and 24 beer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*

'80 Chevette, or "shove it" as they were so fondly referred to by us GM techs. He got the short end of that bargain. :grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*

ROFL.........thats what we used to call them too


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*

I'd get this:
AMD Phenom 965 BE CPU
Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4 Mobo
ATI HD5870 Graphics Card
Fractal Design Define R2 Case
4gb DDR3-1600 RAM
Corsair 850tx PSU
Corsiar H50 CPU Cooler

and maybe for the hell of it
OCZ Colossus 1tb SSD


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Your Dream Machine*

If you really just wanted to spend as much money as possibe:
EVGA Classified SR-2
Intel i7 980x (x2)
Nvidia GTX480 (x4)
Corsiar 850TX (x2)
48gb DDR3 Memory
you get the idea


----------

